# Manicuring while wet



## Alistair (Oct 4, 2008)

It seems to me from what I've read, that many people dry the bud before manicuring. Why is this?  Besides the fact that it seems easier to manicure wet buds than dry buds, what's the difference when all is said and done?  There isn't any difference is there? Is there any good reason why a lot of people dry the buds before manicuring? I like to manicure them right off the plant, and then dry and cure them.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 4, 2008)

I like manicuring mine right off the plant as well much easyer IMO.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Growdude.  Yes, it is much easier for me too, but I thought there was a good reason why people would dry them first and then manicure.  Perhaps it's just a matter of preference?  I'm surprised you're the only one to reply.  Anyone else?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 4, 2008)

I manicure it straight off the bud too. Trim goes straight in the fridge for bubble hash. If you try to do it when it's dry, IMHO you just knock trichomes off. Handle your bud as little as possible is my motto.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 4, 2008)

Two seals of approval from Growdude and Runbyhemp; I must be on the right path.

Yeah, I've noticed that the task of trimming is a whole lot easier when the buds are fresh and the little bud leaves are still sticking straight out just begging to be clipped. When they dry they're all curled up and harder to get to.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 4, 2008)

Yep- me too. Much easier to manicure while fresh! Also, you have less chance of knocking trichs off the bud when it's still wet.


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 4, 2008)

Also Use Nail Clippers Way Faster!!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 4, 2008)

i trim as soon as they leave the pot...much prettier in the end too


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 5, 2008)

Some people cant trim wet, they need the leaves to help the plant to dry slowly, I personally trim wet, if I left the leaves on and dried normally I would be smoking in March :rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 5, 2008)

Good point HIE, I had never thought of that.   However, that being said, even though I live in a fairly arid climate and my pot dries super fast, I still trim it wet--I tried trimming dry and didn't like it.  A month or so curing still leaves it smooth.  I have pretty bad arthritis in my hands and trimming can be tough.  I found that for me a small pair of bonsai scissors works best.


----------



## thugluv420 (Oct 12, 2008)

Good evening all my 420 friends Ive also found it easier to trim it wet.Keep up the good info...........BLAZIN IN THE SUN...... And it came to pass upon holy cozmos in the cremation of the righteous herbs...AMEN.........


----------



## Alistair (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, I thought that some people left the leaves on while curing in order to help with the curing process, but I'm with you all; I trim wet, because it's a whole lot easier and quicker.

Bonzai scissors?  Well, I'll look that up on the internet and see what those look like.  It seems as though nail clippers wouldn't work.  I can try that tomorrow or the next day, though.

Thanks for the input, folks.


----------



## daf (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks for the thread, alote of useful info , thanx guys


----------



## Tater (Oct 12, 2008)

Yup I trim wet to, I have hung them with the sugar leaves on but can't honestly tell the difference between doing that and trimming wet. Then again its pretty humid here so my dry time is long as it is.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 12, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Bonzai scissors?  Well, I'll look that up on the internet and see what those look like.  It seems as though nail clippers wouldn't work.  I can try that tomorrow or the next day, though.



Bonsai scissors:  hxxp://www.widgetsupply.com/page/WS/PROD/scissors-craft/SCB4-SC622

The larger finger/thumb openings make it a lot easier for me to use these than fingernail scissors (arthritis).


----------



## Alistair (Oct 12, 2008)

Those bonzai scissors do have big openings!


----------

